# Delaware?



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope I've posted this in the right place..

I'm really interested in meeting people close to my area that have a dog(s) for me to socialize max with.
He LOVES other dogs, of all breeds, sizes, sex.....and I am just no match for his energy..lol.
I try to run in the evenings, and we go on walks, but his energy is endless.
It seems that a good hour, even while on the leash, playing with another dog is really what he needs to wear him out.

Anyone interested?
I'm in southern Delaware, at the beach.
I often take Max to the beach when the sun goes down, as there are fewer tourists.
He loves loves loves to swim at Assawoman bay near Fenwick.
I'm also open to someone who has a yard with a fence...just for them to run and play for a bit....as my yard is not fenced in and he has to be on a run to play outside.

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------

